# Reheating Prime Rib Slices via Sous Vide



## Bearcarver

* Reheating Prime Rib Slices via Sous Vide*

This is at least 50% of the reason I got this Sous Vide Supreme.
Every way I tried reheating my food, especially my Prime Ribs get them done too much for our tastes.
So I don’t have it down Pat yet, but it’s already better for reheating than I ever had before.

I tried one slice each time, slightly different each time, and I’ll show each one (Below).
There are 3 Separate Experiments Below.

This will be cutting down on my Sammies, because the other ways of reheating were best to be used in Sammies.

These come out like Prime Rib again. Nothing like buying a 6 pound Prime Rib & getting 8 Perfect Prime Rib meals out of it.


Enjoy,

Bear



These are the 3 Small leftover Smoked Prime Rib Slices I’m going to use in this experiment.
I marked them with 136° to make sure I remember to reheat at no higher than 136°:
I put a Pat of Butter in with each one when I vacuum packed them following the original Smoked Prime Rib Dinner:








This is what I’m using—Sous Vide Supreme (Water Oven):






*Experiment #1*
*1” Smoked Prime Rib in 136° for 2 hours, and Not Seared:*


Going in just like this, with the Temp Set at 136°:







I’’l be laying a big spoon onto of the meat to keep it from rising to the top:







Meanwhile Mrs Bear peels a couple Baked Taters for Pan Fried Taters:







No Searing done on this one. Looks a little Ugly, but it tastes just like it did right out of the Smoker (Awesome!!):







Here’s a Quick look at the inside, after 2 hours @ 136°:







And my final Plate with the first Reheated Smoked Prime Rib, along with Pan Fried Taters & Broccoli:







*Experiment #2*
*1” Smoked Prime Rib in 134° for 1 1/2 hours, and seared in a Pan*


Slice of Thawed Smoked Prime Rib, with a big spoon keeping it from floating up:







Starting to sear in a pan, after 1 1/2 hours in a 134° bath:







#2 Completed & plated with Baked Potato & Green Beans:






*Experiment #3*
*1” Smoked Prime Rib in 134° for 1 1/2 hours, and seared with a Torch:*


Fresh out of SV:







Dried & Ready for searing with a torch:







Searing with a Torch:







#3 After searing with a torch, and showing the Beautiful inside:







Final Plated Shot of #3, with Mashed Taters & Peas:






*The Verdicts:*

*Experiment #1 was in 136° for 2 hours, and I didn’t sear it at all.*
*Didn’t look too pretty, because it wasn’t seared, but It tasted just about the same as it did fresh out of the Smoker when I smoked the whole Roast.*


*Experiment #2 was in 134° for 1 1/2 hours, and I seared it on both sides in a Pan.*
*It was Great, but it was slightly dry, I believe because it took me too long to get a decent Sear in my Pan.*
*Next time Hotter Pan for less time.*


*Experiment #3 was in 134° for 1 1/2 hours, and I seared it on all sides with a Torch.*
*It was just as good as #1, but it looked nicer due to searing the outside. Searing took a long time with my Torch.:*



*Final Thoughts:*

*These were all Great, but as for Taste, I’ll rate #1 & #3 as a Tie in flavor & texture. Both Awesome!!!*

*I’ll give #2 Experiment the Best Appearance, but the other two were better in taste & texture, due to #2 taking too long searing, which cooked the inside a little more.*


----------



## shyzabrau

Now you have no choice but to buy a Searzall for your torch to get the appearance of #2 without overcooking...


----------



## SmokinAl

Looks like your having some fun with your new toy!

Personally I like the torch method the best, it really crisps up that fat on the edge.

Good experiment Bear!







   Al


----------



## gary s

Pretty Cool, I like the Comparisons  Nice Job, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard

Great comparison write up Bear!

Pointing this for sure!


----------



## Bearcarver

Shyzabrau said:


> Now you have no choice but to buy a Searzall for your torch to get the appearance of #2 without overcooking...


I saw those things last week, but $75 is a lot for one of those.

I'm gonna try to boost my Pan Searing skills first---Hotter & Quicker should do it.

Bear


SmokinAl said:


> Looks like your having some fun with your new toy!
> 
> Personally I like the torch method the best, it really crisps up that fat on the edge.
> 
> Good experiment Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


Thank You Al.

I'm going to work on both methods, and see which one wins out.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## shyzabrau

I struggle with pan searing after sous vide. I either get the pan too hot and the flavor gets acrid, or I over cook the meat. $75 might be reasonable. 

Broiler works, though. You should include that in your experiments... I'd really like to see how that works with duck breast.


----------



## smokesontuesday

Have you tried doing your sear in a smoking hot cast iron skillet? That's my go to for searing anything.


----------



## shyzabrau

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> Have you tried doing your sear in a smoking hot cast iron skillet? That's my go to for searing anything.



What type of oil do you use?

I've filled my house with smoke from this method, but haven't loved the results...


----------



## pc farmer

Shyzabrau said:


> What type of oil do you use?
> 
> I've filled my house with smoke from this method, but haven't loved the results...


I use lard in CI for searing.


----------



## shyzabrau

c farmer said:


> I use lard in CI for searing.



That settles it. I need to get some lard.


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Pretty Cool, I like the Comparisons  Nice Job,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!

My Smoking time is suffering a little lately, but I want to get this SV thing nailed down to at least the way I planned.

And thanks for the Points.

Bear


CrankyBuzzard said:


> Great comparison write up Bear!
> 
> Pointing this for sure!


Thank You Charlie!!

And Appreciate the Points.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Shyzabrau said:


> I struggle with pan searing after sous vide. I either get the pan too hot and the flavor gets acrid, or I over cook the meat. $75 might be reasonable.
> 
> Broiler works, though. You should include that in your experiments... I'd really like to see how that works with duck breast.


Thanks Doug!

I thought about Broiler, but figured that would take longer & get the inside done more, but I could try it.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday

Shyzabrau said:


> That settles it. I need to get some lard.


I always have Lard, Canola Oil, and Grapeseed Oil in the kitchen. Any of the three would work.


----------



## Bearcarver

Shyzabrau said:


> I struggle with pan searing after sous vide. I either get the pan too hot and the flavor gets acrid, or I over cook the meat. $75 might be reasonable.
> 
> Broiler works, though. You should include that in your experiments... I'd really like to see how that works with duck breast.


I'll do more testing along the way, but that $75 is my absolute last resort.

I told Mrs Bear about that thing last week, when I saw it on the Internet.

She said does it make the meat taste better?

I said--No, only look better.

She said, "Then we don't need it."

Can't argue with a Fact.

Bear


----------



## xray

I'd eat all your experiments, they look delicious! I'm available as a Guinea pig...free of charge!

By the way, I just use a regular blowtorch like you for searing.  If anything, the weed burner torch would be cool...it has multiple uses too.


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokesOnTuesday said:


> I always have Lard, Canola Oil, and Grapeseed Oil in the kitchen. Any of the three would work.


The only oils we stock here are Vegetable Oil, Crisco, Olive Oil, and Butter.

I like Butter, because it give great taste too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Shyzabrau said:


> I struggle with pan searing after sous vide. I either get the pan too hot and the flavor gets acrid, or I over cook the meat. $75 might be reasonable.
> 
> Broiler works, though. You should include that in your experiments... I'd really like to see how that works with duck breast.


I wonder how this would work---Only $9.45:






Bernzomatic 810 Stainless Steel Flame Spreade






[h2]Bernzomatic 810 Stainless Steel Flame Spreader[/h2]

by Bernzomatic

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Xray said:


> I'd eat all your experiments, they look delicious! I'm available as a Guinea pig...free of charge!
> 
> By the way, I just use a regular blowtorch like you for searing. If anything, the weed burner torch would be cool...it has multiple uses too.


Thank You Xray!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## shyzabrau

Bearcarver said:


> I wonder how this would work---Only $9.45



Hmm. Very interesting. I used my basic propane torch on my steak tonight since I wasn't happy with the grill marks.


----------



## Bearcarver

Shyzabrau said:


> Hmm. Very interesting. I used my basic propane torch on my steak tonight since I wasn't happy with the grill marks.


Yup---That's what I used too, but it takes so long because the flame point is so pinpointed.

Bear


----------



## disco

Great info, Bear!

Point!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver

Disco said:


> Great info, Bear!
> 
> Point!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!!

I find the Best way to make a Prime Rib is to Smoke it in a 220° Smoker.

However This is by far the best way to reheat Prime Rib Slices, and other meats. (Sous Vide)

The only way I know to heat meat up, without making it done more than it was the first time.  I Love It !!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## txdvr

Hey Bear, great to see your SV Recipes and tests being done.
Man, you've about got this thing whooped!
My neighbor purchased the Anova SV cooker for me for Christmas this year.
Couple of questions for ya' 
What has been your favorite dish to cook with the SV?
My neighbor is from England and after a few (Ok, several) drinks, we decided that a Beef Wellington would be the first try for this rig... WE will let you know how that goes.
Also, in regards to searing the meat, have you made any purchases that did a better job than just using the hand torch?
I know that the Searzall has been off of Amazon for awhile, and the company website does not answer emails, so that may be out for now.
Did you purchase the Bernzomatic 810 Stainless Steel Flame Spreader?
Thank you, and keep up the great posts!


----------



## Bearcarver

txdvr said:


> Hey Bear, great to see your SV Recipes and tests being done.
> Man, you've about got this thing whooped!
> My neighbor purchased the Anova SV cooker for me for Christmas this year.
> Couple of questions for ya'
> What has been your favorite dish to cook with the SV?
> My neighbor is from England and after a few (Ok, several) drinks, we decided that a Beef Wellington would be the first try for this rig... WE will let you know how that goes.
> Also, in regards to searing the meat, have you made any purchases that did a better job than just using the hand torch?
> I know that the Searzall has been off of Amazon for awhile, and the company website does not answer emails, so that may be out for now.
> Did you purchase the Bernzomatic 810 Stainless Steel Flame Spreader?
> Thank you, and keep up the great posts!




Thanks txdvr,
Below are my best two results so far:
*Chuck Roast *(Best Ever—SV)  Best One So Far (10-18-17)
*Eye Round in SV *Best of All Eye Rounds (11-21-17)

No I haven't bought that Flame Spreader. (Still thinking about it though)
So far my best searing has been my Grill (Weather permitting), and my Frying Pan.


Bear


----------

